# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Place to Buy PLA for $25 or less a Spool?  ( Winbo? )

## jtice

Its been a while since I ordered any filament, and all the places I ordered from before are now closed, or out of stock.
I have tried a few brands now, nothing expensive (Im cheap) and so far the best luck I have had is with Winbo. But, I cant seem to find any now.
Other brands have given me ALOT of issues with the hobbed bolt slipping.

Anyone know a place to get Winbo?
Or, can recommend a replacement that works well for $25 or less?
Thanks

----------


## jtice

Saw SainSmart mentioned a couple times here, good price on it also.
http://www.sainsmart.com/3d-printing...nters-1kg.html

----------


## Feign

Careful when price-comparing based on a per-spool quantity, a lot of places seem to be selling half kilogram spools (or 1lb spools in America, which is even less than .5kg) of material.  SainSmart is great stuff for the price though, you're on the right track.

Also, any time you can get samples of filament, go for it.  Trying out filament brands for yourself is the best way to find what you really like the most.

----------


## jtice

Thanks for the input, yea noticed the size/weight differences.

Was a bit frustrating to go back to order filament, and basically every place and brand I had, it no longer available.
I think I will order some of the SainSmart soon, people seem to like it, and,,, hopfully there still around when I order more. haha

I have never seen any place for samples, not that I have really looked, that would be nice though, a nice little sample pack to test.
For the most part, I have one main issue, the hobbed bolt slipping. happens ALOT to me.
And seems to be fairly random, so I cant pin point one thing to fix it.
I have had better luck after drastically reducing the retractions, I get some stringing here and there cuz of it, but thats better than the print failing.

----------


## 3dex ltd

If you were located in the UK I'd recommend ordering from us here: www.3dexfilament.co.uk as I'm sure we have what you're looking for. Get in touch via support@3dexfilament.com if you're interested though. 

With regard to the hobbled bolt slipping have you tried increasing the tension of the wheel that keeps the filament against the bolt? The wheel on my printer is incredibly tight and Ive never had issues with filament slipping. However, if you've tried this then maybe its small variations in filament diameter or finish. It must ruin any print that it occurs on?

----------


## jtice

Yea UK suppliers wont really help me, shipping is always an issue. Thanks for the offer though.

I have messed with the tension on the hobbed bolt, I have had it pretty tight before, to the point its putting pretty deep notches in the filament.
Not tried it SUPER tight before, read that you dont want it digging into the filament super deep.

When it slips, it eats a grove in the filament, and can no longer grab it to feed it, so,, the print continues with the printer not extruding.
So yea, frustrating, cuz that ruins every print that it happens on. I have had it happen after 5 minutes, and 5 hours.

----------


## oklok

As far I understand, Winbo nowdays mostly selling for retailers  or bundle it to theirs printers.

----------


## jediknight0

I've had good luck with Inland PLA & ABS from www.microcenter.com.  About $15 per 1kg, plus about $5 shipping for the first spool and $1 extra per spool after that (at least for my location).

----------


## 3dex ltd

> Yea UK suppliers wont really help me, shipping is always an issue. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> I have messed with the tension on the hobbed bolt, I have had it pretty tight before, to the point its putting pretty deep notches in the filament.
> Not tried it SUPER tight before, read that you dont want it digging into the filament super deep.
> 
> When it slips, it eats a grove in the filament, and can no longer grab it to feed it, so,, the print continues with the printer not extruding.
> So yea, frustrating, cuz that ruins every print that it happens on. I have had it happen after 5 minutes, and 5 hours.


No worries, always happy to help though. 

Sounds like you do have your hobbed bolt very tight if its making deep notches. Very unusual then and I can't think what it might be. Theres nothing more frustrating than a ruined print!

----------


## curious aardvark

as fasr a ssamples go: ww.globalfsd.com now has us centre :-) 
http://www.globalfsdusa.com/?target=main
check them out - excellent company. 

Now if you want probably the best filament around try www.polymaker.com

Yeah it's a bit pricier - but the pla is based on ingeo pellets - I reckon the best pla in the business. 
Because it's so good you get bugger all waste as prints pretty much always work (well you won't get any filament based issues - how well you use your machine is out of the filamnent manufacturers hands :-)

Having looked around - it seems that better quality filament is much easier to buy and cheaper in the uk than the states. weird. Good for me :-)

Now did you check amazon ? 
I just did. 
plenty for 22.95 inc delivery - hatchbox for 22.95 in most colours - never tried it but it does have a good name. 
also sainsmart for 25.95. 
Argos for 22.95 - hell there's loads of the stuff :-)
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...d+pla+filament

----------


## jtice

Thanks for the links I will check them out.
Am I missing something, or does GlobalFSD not really sell just,,, regular PLA?
Seems they only have translucent, glow, flex, and other specialty Filaments.

I had looked on Amazon, I buy from there,,, alot, and have Prime.
I just wasnt sure if any of those brands were any good.

Was actually wondering if I should make the switch to PETG, might look into that more before I order anymore PLA.

----------


## jtice

oops, double post.

----------


## TraceChaser

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Colors-ABS...-/171169005670 

http://www.makergeeks.com/

Both of these places make/seel American-made filament. 


Wes

----------


## curious aardvark

the hatchbox on amazon has good reviews - one of the best reasons to buy at amazon - as well as prime. 

Never heard anything bad about hatchbox.

lol globalsfsd sell samples. 
So yeah they do have 'plain jane' pla. Sort of ;-) 
They've got polymaker's polyplus and poly max. Also colorfabb's pla/pha

But generally it would be for samples of the more exotic and expensive filaments. 
You'd be surprised what you can make with just 10 metres :-)

----------


## jtice

Yea I may have to get some of those samples sometime, like you said, you could actually make something with that large of a sample.

Thanks for the input and advice.

----------


## johnschneider89

Hey jtice. It's a little above your price point of $25, but for $26.95 we sell Shark PLA. It's just standard, normal NatureWorks 4043d PLA filament in very basic colors. It's American-made here in Fargo, ND and has diameter and ovality tolerances of +/-0.05mm or better. You can find it available on our website: Schark PLA filament

----------


## makeshaper

We've got US made PLA for $21/kg with free shipping over $50 http://www.makeshaper.ecwid.com

----------


## keithk16

As curious aardvark already stated Amazon has some great filament choices. I have and always will stand by Hatchbox filament and at a price point of $22.98 for a 2.2 Lb. spool it can't be beat. It comes in a variety of colors and in my experience its accuracy and quality is amazing.

----------


## Decipher

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLA-filament...0AAOSwNSxVbfk0
I have used this company ABS materials and just purchased another complete box set again and im still not out of the first. it works good its cheaper than sin at less than 10 per kg and i suggest it for whatever that counts.

----------


## shwmks

I order some rolls from Makeralot website in China, cheap price, running cleanly.

----------


## Labbo1979

I checked on 3dprinterchat.com/shop but then again i live in Florida.. Mostly USA..

----------


## dervaotechnology

Every manufacturer possibly have different melt point for filaments including PLA,actually you can confirm this before you buy.
You adjust the printer to meet the filament melt point to avoid the problem.

----------


## BSCdan

Although my company specializes in Eco-Friendly filaments that run in the $30's and $40's, we do sell some that are in the $25 range. These filaments are all made in the USA at the same medical grade extrusion facility as our Eco-Friendly line. We use the same material minus the solutions in ABS to make it biodegradable, and minus the PHA in the PLA. We use a very scientific method for rolling our spools that eliminates twisting, tangles, crossovers and loopbacks. 

I think it really all depends on what you're looking for. If you're a hobbyist just looking for something that works, you can get away with some of the cheaper stuff out there. Honestly, that's not who are customer base is. We sell to Universities primarily. Some of the more well known schools using our filaments include Harvard, Yale, M.I.T., Cal-Tech, Clemson, Georgetown, Northeastern. These schools have immense labs and they are looking for the best quality as the work they are doing is used for presentations, assignments, demonstrations, etc.

----------

